
Obama’s Net Neutrality Bid Divides Civil Rights Groups - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/08/business/obamas-net-neutrality-bid-divides-civil-rights-groups.html
======
jbob2000
"Some of the groups that oppose Title II designation, like the Urban League
and the League of United Latin American Citizens, have received contributions
from organizations affiliated with Internet service providers, like the
Comcast Foundation, the charitable organization endowed by Comcast"

"But those organizations say that the donations or sponsorships do not
influence their positions."

Yeah, OK.

------
Shivetya
The key I see here is, while we need to restrict the ability of delivery
companies from determining whom they provide service too we cannot regulate
minimum terms of service to end consumers because its likely that is the most
they will ever get.

One thing I remember well from regulation, before competition, was that if
they had to guarantee a minimum service that was all you got until your area
was rich enough to support upgraded investment

~~~
jasonisalive
_we need to restrict the ability of delivery companies from determining whom
they provide service_

 _we cannot regulate minimum terms of service to end consumers_

Sorry, those two conditions are completely mutually exclusive.

